# What colour spots on facelift springs?



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Just tried the search facility on this one but couldn't find anything, so as the title says, what colours are the spots and how many of them on your front and rear OEM facelift springs?

Main reason for asking is local parts guy reckons there are 38 different combinations of coil springs for the mk1 TT


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Why don't you just get apex lowered springs? Cheaper I would have thought at just over £100 for the set


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

KammyTT said:


> Why don't you just get apex lowered springs? Cheaper I would have thought at just over £100 for the set


I've already got some used OEM ones, this is just a "sad old git" curiosity thing after being told how many variations there are just to find out the differences and what's useable. I wouldn't buy new OEM ones 'cos i think they're the best part of £100 each spring  
Oh and by the way they are 5 grey spots on the fronts and 3 red spots on the back, i guess i should have put that in the opening post :?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

I've picked up a set of used facelift springs from Camyan - and they're definately facelift!

Rears - one has 1 red dot , the other 3 red dots. One is a recent new spring with a single red dot.

Fronts - with the bottom of the spring face down, 1 red dot with 4 grey/blue dots.

IIRC facelift front springs have 1 less coil than than pre-facelift but the same free length.

And yes, you're right, there are loads of colour dot combinations...I can't believe they all relate to different spring rates; maybe manufacture dates.

Dave


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm not the first to look into this from these posts i found from a couple of years ago: -

http://www2.********.co.uk/forum/viewto ... 2&t=156550
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=153712

It seems it's a right minefield that's almost impossible to get a definative answer :?


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

For anybody who's interested here is a list i've compiled of spot colours on springs for a 2003 year model TT with standard and sports suspension.
I thought this may be useful for anybody who has picked up a set of "facelift" springs to fit on their car as a cross reference because even though they may have come off a facelift car it doesn't mean they are necessarily sports springs (or facelift springs as they get called) as there was an option to get normal sports suspension fitted instead.

Front - Standard Suspension
1 pink 1 brown
1 pink 2 brown
1 pink 3 brown
1 pink 4 brown
2 pink 1 brown
2 pink 2 brown
3 voilet 2 yellow
4 green 2 brown
2 violet 4 pink
1 pink 4 green
1 green 4 violet
1 blue 3 violet

Front - Sports Suspension (facelift)
4 red 1 grey
3 red 2 grey
2 red 3 grey
1 red 4 grey (used on QS)
5 grey (used on most facelift 225s)
6 red
6 grey

Rear - Standard Suspension
2 silver
5 violet
3 silver
4 silver

Rear - Sports Suspension (facelift)
1 red (used on QS & most facelift 225s)
2 red
3 red (used on facelift 225s)

And before anyone comments, yes i think i do need to get out more :lol:


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

Are s3 and TT springs the same? I have found some 2002 S3 springs and want to know if they'd b the same as facelift TT springs?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick_Beaumont225 (Aug 27, 2012)

Sorry if sound dumb here but will 30mm apex lowering springs lower the car 30mm from standard and 40mm lower it by 40mm??

just want to check before i get me some

cheers

Nick


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm sure that they will lower it by 30 & 40mm from standard pre-facelift and by 10 & 20mm from standard post facelift height.

I'm sure those into modding and/or people who've fitted them will confirm this for you??


----------



## Nick_Beaumont225 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thnx m8, Im running what appears from this thread to be 3 red dot sports suspension atm which will mean a drop of 10mm if i go for the 30mm lowering springs. Will i expect major differences in ride/tyre wear, rear grip? As im after a stiffer ride but dont fancy forking out another 200quid for adjustable rear tie arms :/

Any help would be awesome,

cheers


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

You could do with someone who has experience of fitting these particular springs to answer your question regarding ride and grip etc but with the rear camber and the need for adjustable tie bars it seems to be on a car-by-car basis, you may just need to fit them and get a 4 wheel alignment check done to see if they're needed :?


----------



## dsd106 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi I've got a broken rear spring, on a 2002 Quattro 225 they spotted it during the service and it needs to be done before the mot

The dealer will sell me one for the princely sum of £95.00 they have one red dot as an id mark but this seams the least common I can't seam to find a pair, there are aftermarket springs available but after reading some of the threads I'm a bit dubious

Any positive solutions?

Dan


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi Dan

From experience and all the tales of woe on here based around after market springs IMO there are only 2 ways to go...

Bite the bullet and get a genuine spring, may be cheaper from TPS if your local one will serve you or get lowering springs from ECP like these http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/c/Audi_ ... 3f1&000559

Other than that the the price just goes up for coilovers etc, your choice :wink:

Warren.


----------



## dsd106 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply many thanks for the info TPS were about 10 quid cheaper than the dealer also closer to me so ordered with them and collected the next day they were able to get a like for like spring with the correct marking

So I'll be fitting that tomorrow!


----------



## eldiablott (Jun 18, 2014)

warrenstuart said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you just get apex lowered springs? Cheaper I would have thought at just over £100 for the set
> ...


ive got pink dots on my rear springs


----------



## eldiablott (Jun 18, 2014)

CAN ANYONE HELP ME HERE?

CHECKED MY SPRINGS YESTERDAY AND MY REARS HAVE ABOUT 5 PINK SPOTS AND FRONT SPRINGS ABOUT 5 BROWN SPOTS.

IS THIS NORMAL?????


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

LOL just like these:
_http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-Quattro-225-mk1-pair-of-rear-springs-/121533591478?pt=UK_CarsParts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item1c4bf76fb6


----------

